# Paging CaptKen.... Need link to E-book please



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Where can we get your books? Scrolling through this section it dawned on me how good your stuff really is.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Why thank you very much.*

Google Georgia Fishing Books.

I've been around quite a while and paid attention to what I have observed over the years. If my financial circumstances were better, I'd give the stuff away. You can't imagine the number of hours that went into this book. Many hundreds of hours, many of which would have better spent paying more attention to my wife and kids.

Thanks for the kind comment.

Captken


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I looked but didn't see your book. Does it have a specific title? I'm looking on my phone, so maybe I just missed it.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

"Captken
http://www.panhandlefishingbooks.com/"

Is this not the link?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Found it. Thanksz. http://www.panhandlefishingbooks.com/saltwater_book_of_secrets/index.php


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Spooney,
Can you save on shipping if you order two books at once ?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I hope you are kidding EG.*

Darned if I know. I just wrote the book.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'm working on "Back When Bass Fishing Was Fun" and a yak tips book.*

I have a lot going on right now. I write a little on one thing then a little on something else.

I have several tales in progress too. I'm afraid "A Dozen Dead Yankee Soldiers" is becoming a novel instead of a long short story. It is kinda like one of those RTV boogers that you just can't flick. "The Day God Invented the Banana" is making me laugh a lot so it gets attention that could be best applied elsewhere. 

Folks have told me I should have an outline but that takes the fun out of writing. 

As far as the Bass fishing book goes, I have a Bass Pro who has been angler of the year several times who agreed to write the foreword after reading a few chapters. I am not going to identify him until I have the book ready for his reading.


----------

